# Okay, Did anyone cry the first time their dog got groomed?



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

.. Well the title says it all..
I went into a lovely groomers looking for a puppy trim on my little Mr. Merlin. 

I came out with a shaved rat!!! I was in tears!

I expected something like this...
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images15/schnoodleReaganRegafthrcut.JPG

and came out with...

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/302493_10100183407224130_1221327038_n.jpg

They shaved his legs etc... I wanted the lovely long hair on the legs :/

I have to say it is most likely my fault as I didn't describe it very well. I will bring a picture the next time :/


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If you asked for a "Puppy Cut" I can understand why they gave you what they did. Usually puppy cuts are one length all over except the head which is usually left a little longer. Next time ask for a "Schnauzer cut" if they are knowledgeable they should understand that.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

To be fair.
I did suggest it "the schnauzer cut" and she mentioned that I could do that next time and stick with the trim. I misunderstood and I am at fault and really thought it as a trim. Luckily hair grows quickly


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

No. I did not. However, the one and only time I took my icie to the groomer I took her for a lo-shed treatment and stressed that I didn't want them to touch her with clippees nor with a furminator. When I say that I stressed it I mean that I told the woman multiple times, told every employee in the salon, and made her write it down.

At least it'll grow back and she (he?) does look cute


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

He still looks cute to me!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think he has the right kind of coat for that Schnauzer cut though. He has more of the poodle coat versus the schnauzer coat.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think this is what the OP might be looking to get (except with a fluffy face instead of a shaved face)


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Keechak said:


> I think this is what the OP might be looking to get (except with a fluffy face instead of a shaved face)


That is more poodle than I want. LOL

I believe his coat is relatively typical of a schnauzer, but I could be wrong?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

No, I didn't.
Roonie is a Schnauzer/Poodle. He has a more poodle coat but the schnauzer cut doesn't look bad on him at all. The only reason we don't do it anymore is that he tangles so badly. We compromise. We get a full schnauzer face, summer cut schnauzer on the body and a poof on the tail.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Merlin's a schnoodle right?


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the clip is adorable, but if it's not what you want, then yes, take a picture next time.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

boxerlover876 said:


> Merlin's a schnoodle right?


Nope. Full Schnauzer


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh ok. The first pic was a schnoodle so I was confused. Maybe it's just me, but it looks like his coat is curly? I've never seen that on a schnauzer before.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry I was under the same impression as Boxerlover


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, something seems off. Schnauzers never have curly costs from what I've learned. This might sound stupid, but there's no way he's a mix right? Is he from a responsible breeder?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> Ok, something seems off. Schnauzers never have curly costs from what I've learned. This might sound stupid, but there's no way he's a mix right? Is he from a responsible breeder?


he still has his puppy coat, and I've seen a lot of curly schnauzers when their hair is kept short


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh, I've never seen that.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> he still has his puppy coat, and I've seen a lot of curly schnauzers when their hair is kept short


Ment to say is NOT kept short.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I kind of cried ... I was the groomer with the clippers the first time! Lol! They looked rather "patchy" :/  

Merlin is still adorable ... and like you say .. it will grow!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is making me realize all the advantages of owning a short haired dog


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Correct schnauzer coats are not curly. Many pets schnauzers are because of poor quality breeding. It is impossible to pull off a correct schnauzer trim on curly hair. You can get a pattern, but the coat isnt going to lay right on the legs or face if its curly. For a pet, of course thats not a huge deal as long as the owners expectations are on par with the possibilities of their particulars dogs coat.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

boxerlover876 said:


> This is making me realize all the advantages of owning a short haired dog


Ha, I always think that. Aside from the inconvenience of it, I'm not sure how I'd feel about my dog possibly looking completely different (and/or not how I like them trimmed) every time they went in for a hair cut.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Correct schnauzer coats are not curly. Many pets schnauzers are because of poor quality breeding. It is impossible to pull off a correct schnauzer trim on curly hair. You can get a pattern, but the coat isnt going to lay right on the legs or face if its curly. For a pet, of course thats not a huge deal as long as the owners expectations are on par with the possibilities of their particulars dogs coat.


Every one I've ever seen with long hair, had curly/wavy hair. It's not a tight curl like a poodle, but it's a curl


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have seen schns to with a light curl. Maybe it has something to do with having them clipped as opposed to stripped. I dont know. Clipping will soften the coat where as if you strip it will keep it its normal texture.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

boxerlover876 said:


> Ok, something seems off. Schnauzers never have curly costs from what I've learned. This might sound stupid, but there's no way he's a mix right? Is he from a responsible breeder?


I had to laugh at this. Yes, I knew both parents of my dog and the breeder is extremely reputable- over 40 yeArs of breeding. Merlin is a pup; they can have curly coats. Not all have it as curly as his, but he was super long lol .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Ha, I always think that. Aside from the inconvenience of it, I'm not sure how I'd feel about my dog possibly looking completely different (and/or not how I like them trimmed) every time they went in for a hair cut.



Hehehe! ... It keep the neighbors on their toes! 

I enjoy having the different look when I give mine a hair cut ... it is like adopting another dog ... already trained the way you want! Lol! 

I do understand though ... wash n' wear has it's advantages for sure!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Merlin's Mom said:


> I had to laugh at this. Yes, I knew both parents of my dog and the breeder is extremely reputable- over 40 yeArs of breeding. Merlin is a pup; they can have curly coats. Not all have it as curly as his, but he was super long lol .


You never know. I would say most first time owners or owners period get a dog from a BYB. Sorry if it offended you.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

boxerlover876 said:


> You never know. I would say most first time owners or owners period get a dog from a BYB. Sorry if it offended you.


It's okay, I am so against BYB. That is why I may have been slightly offended.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Length of time is not evidence that a breeder is reputable... But I'll take your word for it. Merlin looks pure Schnauzer to me anyway.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, to me, curly and wavy are two very different things. Poodle coats are curly. Yes, clipping a back coat on a schnauzer can make them wavy. But curly, never. A well bred schnauzer does NOT have curly hair. The leg coat may be wavy but never curly. And to answer the BYB question...is all or most of the dogs in your dog's immediate pedigree champions? Does the breeder show consistantly in AKC conformation shows? Do you have copies of the health testing results on the parents of your dog? If those answers are no, then sorry. BYB. Hobby breeders ( what the reputable breeders are commonly called) will be doing all of the above, to better the breed, and the money goes right back into entry and handling fees in shows and for health testing on the ones that continue on to be bred. If thats not happening, then they are BYB. They are not breeding to better the breed, and breed the best specimen of that breed, they are just breeding to sell puppies. Least in my opinion.


----------

